# Audi TTS Enhancement Detail



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

*Audi TTS Enhancement Detail*

An enhancement detail on an Audi TTS which the owner had just bought but the dealer prep had been a little below the standard wanted by the owner.

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
3m black pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Carpro Fixer polish
Scholl S17+
Britemax Black Max
Britemax Vantage wax
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel

The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.



















Ironx










Some shots of the car before showing dealer prep with free buffer trails and strike through

















































































































































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Scholl S17+ polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car a using the DA and Britemax blackmax on a black 3m pad which was buffed using Uber buffing towels.
















































































































































































































Quick engine bay shot










The car was given 2 coats of the Britemax Vantage wax leaving wax to bond for 30min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel

The alloys were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Vantage Wax and beading




























Finished shots


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job gutted I can make the meet on Sunday


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Just leave one of your cars at the unit matey :lol:


----------



## Josh williams (Sep 6, 2012)

Just starting out with my machine polisher, hope to get to this standard one day!


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Josh 8)


----------

